# My Knee Hurts Now *video*



## Chimpie (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17wqbXR8nT0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## adamjh3 (Aug 19, 2011)

One of the guys that participated in this video (I think, judging from when he posted it to when it was put on youtube) is on another forum I'm on, hilarious.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 19, 2011)

Not that I'm admin or anything, but http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=25486



It's totally hillarious.  I have watched it 3 or 4 times now, and laugh hard every time.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 19, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Not that I'm admin or anything, but http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=25486
> 
> 
> 
> It's totally hillarious.  I have watched it 3 or 4 times now, and laugh hard every time.



UGH.. <hangs head in shame>

See, this is what happens when I leave the house.  I miss the good stuff.


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 19, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> UGH.. <hangs head in shame>
> 
> See, this is what happens when I leave the house.  I miss the good stuff.



Statter had some backstory on this yesterday or the day before.  Apparently the guy made the video and once it went viral, the union called him and asked him to take it down cause they were in the middle of some kind of negotiations and it looked bad on the firemedics.

Anyway, with a "fluffier" disclaimer, it's back up for viewing.

I love the part where the guy gets out of bed and is so disoriented that he runs into the wall.  I have so been there.


----------

